# 67 Le Mans steering column cover plate



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Hi members
I was wondering if anyone could take a picture of their underside of the steering column, where it meets the dashboard. I think I am missing a piece of trim, or a cover, or plate that would go over the underside of the column lower side of the dash and cover the bunch of flat wires that come out of the steering wheel, and run down the column. When I bought this car, the interior was pretty much stripped out of it, and now I am putting it back together, and I am just now finding things that are missing, this appears to be something that is missing as it just does not look right and I cannot find a picture with the right camera angle online. My next question is would anyone have one for sale? if I need one which I do believe I do, as I just could not imagine Pontiac would leave the dash unfinished like this. 
Thanks guys
Rusty in NC


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1966 had a trim plate ...67 did not.


----------

